# Official UK Support Group



## Lone Soul (Apr 22, 2010)

I know there may have been many other threads like this, but I really want to make this one official so all the UK members can contribute to the thread and hopefully be all friends and then eventually meet-up so we can help each other with our problems.

I don't know about me, but I have no friends who suffer from social anxiety so it is difficult for my friends to understand me, so if we keep this thread active and exchange email adresses then we might be able to get that chance to meet each other and help out.

Here is a bit of information about me... I am 18, male and live in Staffordshire in the Midlands.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

oh cool, theres a UK forum ?
i didnt even know about it


----------



## Lone Soul (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats great to hear there is a UK anxiety forum. I think the site will be great to organise meet-ups and stuff which will benefit us all.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:boogieits cool us uk peeps can get together and talk about football and coranation street yay:clap


----------

